# FW-190



## brime (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice shot, Brime.According to some books on the Fw190 the pic shows Fw190G3 (DN+FP) captured by US Army and subsequently transported to USA for tests.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2007)

I think you're right Wurger. That swastika and fueslage marking look way too big.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds about right Wurger, good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)

THX guys. The pic is quite well-known in the Internet.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Focke wolf fw-190c

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Fw-190a-2


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

But the second shot is photoshoped.. It is fake with no doubt. Here is the origin image...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

LOL. Good catch Wojtek! I stared at it for a while trying to figure out how it would turn let alone get off the ground


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2016)

Pretty poor Photoshop job at that too...

Nice shots though!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 17, 2018)

Fw 190 V1 (_Versuchsflugzeug 1_) was 8.730 meters (28 feet, 7¾ inches) long with a wingspan of 9.500 meters (31 feet, 2 inches). It weighed approximately 3,000 kilograms (6,615 pounds). 




D-OPZE was powered by an experimental air-cooled, supercharged 55.4-liter (3,380.4 cubic inch) BMW 139 two-row, 18-cylinder, radial engine which produced 1,529 horsepower. This engine had been developed from the nine-cylinder Pratt & Whitney Hornet (R-1690) which _Bayerische Motoren Werke AG _(BMW) built under license. (A redesign of the BMW 139 engine resulted in the 14-cylinder BMW 801 which was used in the production Fw 190.)

The propeller was a three-bladed _Vereingite Deutsche Metallwerke_ (VDM) variable-pitch unit with a diameter of 3.460 meters (11 feet, 4¼ inches). It was driven at 54% of engine speed through a gear reduction unit.

To minimize aerodynamic drag, the large radial engine was tightly cowled and a large propeller spinner used. Cooling air entered through an opening at the center of the spinner and a fan between the propeller and the front of the engine circulated air. This was unsatisfactory and was significantly changed with the second prototype.
w 190 V1 after the original spinner was replaced. The cooling fan behind the propeller is visible. The prototype is now marked FO+LY. 
F












ocke-Wulf Fw 190 V1, D-OPZE, the first prototype, during flight. The long landing gear struts were made necessary by the use of a large diameter propeller. (Focke-Wulf Flugzeugbau AG)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)

The pic source: the Bundesarchiv


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2018)

What happened here? I recall there was a post by Johnbr yesterday showing a 109 pit. I posted a correction stating that it was not a FW190 but a 109. Now the pic and my response are gone and I did not see anything in my Inbox saying the post was deleted or moved. Weird.

What's more, I tried to do a search on this post using "FW 190" as the key word and it didn't show up. I then dearched using "brime" as the author but he's not on the member list.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)

A PM sent.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks, got it. It would be nice if Johnbr left a note that he deleted the pic rather than making it look like it was never there.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)

He left. But it was an empty post and it was deleted by me to keep the thread clean..


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2018)



Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2018)

*Fw 190 A-8/R4* — The A-8/R4 featured GM1 nitrous boost to the standard BMW 801 D/Q engine. GM1(nitrious oxide) injection increased power for short amounts of time, up to 10 minutes at a time. A 20 minute supply was usually carried.
*Fw 190 A-8/R8* — The A-8/R8 was similar to the A-8/R2, but fitted with heavy armour including 30 mm (1.18 in) canopy and windscreen armour and 5 mm (.2 in) cockpit armour.
*Fw 190 A-9* — First built in September 1944, the Fw 190 A-9 was fitted with the new BMW 801S rated at 2,000 PS (1,973 hp, 1,471 kW); the more powerful 2,400 PS (2,367 hp, 1,765 kW) BMW 801F-1 was still under development, and not yet available. 
FW 190 A-5 Performance



*Fw 190 A-10* — Late in the war, the A-10 was fitted with larger wings for better maneuverability at higher altitudes, which could have allowed additional 30 mm (1.18 in) calibre, long-barreled MK 103 cannon to be fitted. (33) A total of 13,291 Fw 190 A-model aircraft were produced.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 25, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *Fw 190 A-8/R4* — The A-8/R4 featured GM1 nitrous boost to the standard BMW 801 D/Q engine. GM1(nitrious oxide) injection increased power for short amounts of time, up to 10 minutes at a time. A 20 minute supply was usually carried.
> *Fw 190 A-8/R8* — The A-8/R8 was similar to the A-8/R2, but fitted with heavy armour including 30 mm (1.18 in) canopy and windscreen armour and 5 mm (.2 in) cockpit armour.
> *Fw 190 A-9* — First built in September 1944, the Fw 190 A-9 was fitted with the new BMW 801S rated at 2,000 PS (1,973 hp, 1,471 kW); the more powerful 2,400 PS (2,367 hp, 1,765 kW) BMW 801F-1 was still under development, and not yet available.
> View attachment 514386
> *Fw 190 A-10* — Late in the war, the A-10 was fitted with larger wings for better maneuverability at higher altitudes, which could have allowed additional 30 mm (1.18 in) calibre, long-barreled MK 103 cannon to be fitted. (33) A total of 13,291 Fw 190 A-model aircraft were produced.


Heard of the -9 version before but never the -10.How many were produced or just a paper project?


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)

Six stills from camera gun footage taken from Hawker Typhoon Mark IB, EJ917, of No. 266 Squadron RAF flown by Flight-Sergeant D Erasmus, showing his shooting down of a Focke Wulf Fw 190 which had just shot down 266's Commanding Officer, Squadron Leader A S MacIntyre, in a dogfight over the Brest peninsula, France


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

*Japan’s Butcher Bird*
*In 1943, the Imperial Japanese Army imported a single Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A-5 from Germany. *





*The plane was shipped over via submarine. It was tested comparatively with other native fighter aircraft of the time, and Japanese Bf 109 E-7.*




Lieutenant Commander Aramaki Yoshitsugu, one of the test pilots, noted the superiority of the Focke-Wulf’s acceleration compared to the Japanese fighters. However, its maneuverability was terrible in comparison. Despite this, the control surfaces were highly responsive. The armament of four 20mm cannons and two 7.92mm machine guns was unmatched by any Japanese plane at the time.
ramaki observed that the cockpit of the Fw 190 was not as comfortable as that of Japanese aircraft, but much more spacious than the Bf 109 E-7. The aircraft was quite solid and pleasant to fly overall. The flight performance was closest matched with the new Ki-84. Noted was the very high reliability of the plane.
It was of Aramaki’s opinion that the Focke Wulf was superior to both Bf 109 E-7 and the American P-51C, which was acquired in 1945. Warrant Officer Takezawa Toshiro thought that Ki-61 was a better combat aircraft than Bf 109 E-7, while Focke Wulf was better than the latter due to its reliability. He viewed P-51C as the best of all these aircraft.
When questioned of the fate of the aircraft, Aramaki stated that he thought it was loaned to a reconnaissance unit and knew no more. This was the last I could find on the Japanese Fw 190.
hat is, until I recently came across this photograph in an American intelligence report. I believe this is the first time this image is on the internet. It is captioned as follows:
_“German engine from Focke-Wulf 190 fighter found in an experimental building at Kagamigahara. This was studied as a model in adaption of Tony from liquid-cooled to radial-engine installation.”_
The remaining camouflage paint is matched, and it is clear what happened. The Fw 190 A-5 was acquired by Kawasaki in time for the development of the Ki-100 (radial-engine Ki-61) at Kagamigahara by late 1944. The aircraft was disassembled, and observed as an example for the installation of the radial engine Ha-112-II in the quite slim fuselage of the Ki-61. 
At the end of the war, the remains were located by the American occupiers at Kagamigahara’s experimental hangar and most definitely scrapped.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

German pilots from the fighter JG2 squadron of the Luftwaffe at the French Vannes airfield near the Focke-Wulf Fw 190A of Josef Wurmheller.
On the Focke-Wulf Fw 190A fighter there are marks of sixty air victories.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

The German Focke-Wulf Fw 190A night fighter from II./JG300 with the FuG 217 “Neptun” radar mounted on it. 1943.
By placing the antenna FuG 217 “Neptun” on the Fw 190A at an angle to the longitudinal axis of the aircraft, the Nazis provided an overview of the horizon in the forward hemisphere. To warn of enemy aircraft approaching from behind, a special antenna was installed on the fuselage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

Major Walther Dahl, Kommodore of JG 300, in his Fw 190 A-8 "Blue 13" and his wingman, Feldwebel Walter Loos, flying "Blue 14" lead their Gruppe to attack 39 B-17's of the 303rd BG over Bitburg as they make their way home from a mission to bomb Wiesbaden airfield on 15 August 1944


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

The painting in post #49 is nice, but a torpedo drop would have been made from a greater height above the water than this. 

If the pilot flew this low whilst doing it, he ran the risk of the aircraft being hit by the splash from the torpedo entering the water, which could have dire consequences.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2021)

johnbr said:


> *Japan’s Butcher Bird*
> *In 1943, the Imperial Japanese Army imported a single Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A-5 from Germany. *
> View attachment 523484
> 
> ...







Found the fuselage!


----------

